# Huskee (MTD) won't go into gear



## handysaint (Apr 26, 2019)

Acts like it is in neutral. Won’t go into reverse or forward. Pulley on transaxle is spinning. It is a 2012 LT 4200.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The pulley on the trans axle is spinning? Is your belt slipping?


----------



## handysaint (Apr 26, 2019)

Belt seems to be fine; tight enough. No visible slippage.


----------



## handysaint (Apr 26, 2019)

handysaint said:


> Belt seems to be fine; tight enough. No visible slippage.


Played with shifter and WD40 and oil, now runs in reverse even when shifter is in neutral and forward.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, you're halfway there!


----------



## handysaint (Apr 26, 2019)

handysaint said:


> Belt seems to be fine; tight enough. No visible slippage.


Opened the transaxle and it is the clutch collar that is worn. I will also replace the detent shaft assembly because it is probably worn as well.


----------



## handysaint (Apr 26, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Well, you're halfway there!


Opened the transaxle and it is the clutch collar that is worn. I will also replace the detent shaft assembly because it is probably worn as well.


----------

